

Apple's New Thing (iPod) [Oct 2001] - decadentcactus
http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=500

======
robinduckett
[http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20011108004210/http://www.a...](http://replay.waybackmachine.org/20011108004210/http://www.apple.com/ipod/)
< how <http://apple.com/ipod> looked in 2001.

